# moving to HK with 2,5 old in Jan 2011



## vivienne (Nov 25, 2010)

Hello everybody,

we are supposed to move to HK in January 2011, my husband will be sent there as an expat, his office is in Central.
We have 2,5 old naughty daughter and I want her to attend nursery school. We went to see some apartments in Dbay and it was ok, but if I understand right there are long waiting lists to pre-schools. Could anybody please help me and suggest any other similar area (less expensive even better) in which there are better schooling opportunities? many thanx in advance


----------

